
Why I Fast (Intermittently) - etruong42
http://ethantruong.net/The-Case-for-Intermittent-Fasting.html
======
julie1
Cool having 50$ to live some weeks makes me and my wife healthy.

Poverty rox.

So why do stats about life expectancy says the opposite? Especially in
countries where people have even to fast more than I?

~~~
etruong42
Since you make mention of poverty and "having to fast", it seems you're
conflating undernourishment with fasting.

Making a blanket statement about countries that eat less is hard to discuss
meaningfully. But one example of interest may be Japan which eats less than
those in the U.S. while having much greater life expectancy[1].

[1]
[http://www.choicesmagazine.org/2006-4/grabbag/2006-4-12.htm](http://www.choicesmagazine.org/2006-4/grabbag/2006-4-12.htm)

